# barrel hood polishing?



## sig09 (Nov 10, 2008)

Whats your thoughts on polishing the barrel hood on a pro series. I recently bought a used 2009 and the hood is showing the normal wear but I would like to polish it. Any reasons not to do this? If not how would I go about removing the original finish? thanks guys


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Both my son and I own a Sig Pro 2022's nad we love them.

We are experiencing the same scuff marks on the top of our barrels after shooting them a lot.

I have several friends that have experienced the same scuffing, so I believe it's normal wear.

That said, I'll probably polish my barrel to get the black entirely removed.

If you do it you should not remove any metal, just the finish and be aware it is more prone to rust w/o the finish.

Just keep it oiled.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

It is pretty easy to do here is how I have doen mine. I clean it after every trip to the range so it is always oiled. But, for those of you interested these are the Dremel tools that I use to polish the barrel. 
Start with the Sanding buff wheels # 511E 180 grit works much quicker than the 280 grit but both do the job. Then go to the polishing felt #422 with their polishing compound. After a few times over with it then go to the polishing felt # 414 to finish it up while using the polishing compound the whole time. It takes about an hour or so.

You will have to be patient but this works great! the more you want a polish the more time and detail you put into it. 

I hope this helps it has helped me on a few weapons.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

How bad does it cause it to rust?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> How bad does it cause it to rust?


How bad does what cause what to rust?

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

The subject is Barrel Hood Polishing

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Really............thanks for the leason in thread reading:smt017 These things have titles ..who knew?
Your point then, as I understand it, is that polishing your Barrel Hood will somehow garantee the barrel hood will in turn rust. Your question is to what degree can you expect to have your newly polished barrel housing begin to deteriorate for this inevididable rust? Polishing is never the cause of rust on anything.

To address what I think you may have meant.....I can't make a general answer to that question nor do I have any data to back any claim. I can however tell you that I have polished the barrel hood on 6 different handguns and have not had any of the 6 show any oxidation at all. I have been in the metals industry for 28 years so I can speak with a degree of authority on the subject of oxidation and if it is in fact present. I do care for my weapons and rarely leave them cased or unattended for any length of time. I imaging if you polish...do not oil the polished surface, and leave your weapon closed in a damp gun safe in your basement for an extended period of time the chance you will have a resulting rusty finish will increase.

However the garanteed result of polishing your barrel hood is not rusting. Polishing anything really isn't what causes it rust. It is the fact that the newly exposed metal if now negelected and the element it is exposed to can combine more freely . How ever technically *polishing a barrel hood does not cause rusting ever*. It may make it so what does cause rust is now a greater risk. I was only seeking clarification.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks

:smt1099


----------



## yogiboobooranger (Jun 10, 2009)

*Polishing the barrel and hood*

Get you some mother's mag and aluminum polish, couple of terry cloths, one to apply polish and the other to shine. Get out a movie and watch it while polishing away. You will have a brite shiny barrel and hood in no time, and since the barrel is Stainless, it will not rust nor will it pit or get ugly so long as you keep it slightly lubed as you should anyway. Works great..I do all my guns. Oh and by the way, use the same polish and cloths on the feed ramp and polish it to a mirror shine as well. Improves feeding problems.


----------

